# Amazon.com account hacked?



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I’m wondering if my amazon.com account has been hacked. I’ve gotten 6 notices from Amazon this morning that I’ve posted reviews for books I’ve bought. I did buy the books but have never posted a review about them. There’s nothing malicious about the reviews I didn’t write and they almost all end with the same sentence, “Well worth the money.”
So I changed the account password, deleted the credit cards from the account, and am watching to see if anything is ordered on my account. So far, nothing.
Has this happened to anyone else? Thankfully, Amazon emails you when a review goes live, or I wouldn’t have known about this. I need to go to work soon, but I guess I'll be calling Amazon when I get home. Anyone know the correct phone number? Thanks! 

Mods: If this post belongs somewhere else, feel free to move it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Phone number is 866 / 216-1072.  Just a little recording to get you to correct department.  Can get to a live person fast enough.  I LOVE Amazon's customer service.

I've never had a problem, but couple of years ago a friend had a problem with her Amazon account.  Don't remember what all happened.  Maybe it was because someone had a similar e-mail address that things got mixed up at Amazon?  I don't really remember.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you, Sandpiper!
While I was at work, my wife took care of this. She called Amazon with the number you provided and talked to several people. All of them were amazed at how this could happen. The last person told my wife that no one had accessed our account other than us, and that an email glitch probably sent the list of things to review to someone else. She also talked my wife through deleting the affected reviews from Amazon.
My wife likes their customer service too!
Thank you again. I'm sure no one got into our account, but I'm going to be watching it extra-close for a while.


----------

